

Tunnel vision 3D CSS experiment - fiepw
http://codepen.io/peterwestendorp/pen/JEomi

======
imjared
Forked to see the power of SASS! <http://codepen.io/imjared/pen/DhHCx>

(help of: @brandon_vaughan)

~~~
mnicole
Thanks for doing that; I forked yours to mess around with it too --
<http://codepen.io/mandymcclausky/pen/fdepv>

------
orangethirty
I think its cooler when you run it in reverse:
<http://codepen.io/anon/pen/pAqgc>

Change the degrees value to slow it down, too.

This one <http://codepen.io/anon/pen/ctsvy> set to this music (work safe |
Benny Benassi Satisfaction lyrics video)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vks0JJMhAWI>

And a last one:

<http://codepen.io/anon/pen/tsjoh>

------
bagosm
There should be a seizure warning in the title... Other than that, neat little
trick!

~~~
nwh
Really? I thought photosensitive epilepsy usually related to flashes at very
certain frequencies.

~~~
ghusbands
Photosensitive epilepsy can be triggered by repeating patterns, too (stripes
with a certain spacing in the visual field, for example). That's why optical
illusions occasionally have epilepsy warnings attached.

Wikipedia has some reasonable information on the subject:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosensitive_epilepsy>

------
sequoia
Sonic the Hedgehog: special tube levels. First thing that came to mind :)
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UfIMMS9O0o>

~~~
d23
It's amazing how much better I remember the graphics being on those levels.
Memory is a funny thing.

------
willtheperson
A different perspective <http://cdpn.io/pAqgc>

~~~
hadem
Another perspective: <http://codepen.io/anon/pen/hEkby> Same, inside rings:
<http://codepen.io/anon/pen/KuyCf>

------
moeedm
Use HAML

.scene .warpper %ul.tunnel \- 72.times do %li.ring

